# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  به چالش کشیده شدن قوانین فیزیک ! ♦

## Al I

سلام و درود خدمت دوستان عزیز ،
مطلب زیر رو از یکی از سایت ها ( منبع درج شده ) برداشتم ، جالب بود گفتم شما ها هم بی بهره نمونین !

دانش حد و مرزی نمیشناسد. ده ها سال دانشمندان ادعا میکنند که سرعتی بالاتر از سرعت نور ممکن نخواهد بود. اما ناگهان ذره ای به نام بوزون کشف میشود که از نور هم سریع تر حرکت میکند. و به این ترتیب تمام معادلات در هم میریزد.اکنون نیز چالشی بزرگ در هنگام آزمایشات تحقیقاتی پیش آمده که ممکن است تمام اصول فیزیک را زیر سوال ببرد. اتفاقی که ممکن است باعث کشف نوع جدیدی از حالت در مواد شود.اما داستان از کجا شروع شد؟در طی 20 سال گذشته دانشمندان در هنگام سرد کردن ترکیبات اورانیوم تا حد صفر مطلق (یا همان منفی 273 درجه سلسیوس) ، با نوعی از قطعی‌های مکرر روبرو شده‌اند که می‌تواند نوید بخش ماهیتی تازه در مواد باشد. جالب است بدانید زمانی که ترکیب URu2Si2 به صفر کلوین نزدیک می‌شود از میزان بی‌نظمی (آنتروپی) سیستم به طرز قابل ملاحظه‌ای کاسته می‌شود و در عین حال به نظر می‌رسد که مولکول‌ها در حالتی خاص که هنوز برای دانشمندان جای پرسش دارد، گرما از خود متصاعد می‌کنند.

توضیح احتمالی این فرایند را میتوان در مقاله‌ای که پروفسور و فیزیکدان برجسته "پیر کولمن" مدتی پیش در مجله Nature به چاپ رساند مشاهده کرد. وی پس از مدتها تحقیق و بررسی به این جمع‌بندی رسیده است که در چنین وضعیتی مولکولها در حالت گذار یا انتقال از حالتی به حالتی دیگر قرار می‌گیرند، درست مانند وضعیتی که آب در حال تبدیل شدن به یخ طی می‌کند. و در این حالت، ماهیتی عجیب می‌گیرند. البته این فرایند رویداد تازه‌ای نیست و قبلا نیز مشاهده شده بود، هرچند که دانشمندان از ماهیت آن بی‌اطلاع بودند.Piers Coleman


محققان دائماً در تلاش برای یافتن حالات تازه در مواد هستند که دارای خصوصیاتی همچون ابررسانایی باشد تا به این وسیله بتوانند راه‌های جدیدی برای انتقال و حرکت الکترونها بیابند. برای نمونه، هفته گذشته مطلع شدیم که دانشمندان با کشف خصوصیات تازه‌ی الکترونیکی و بهره از ابررایانه‌ها در شبیه سازی شرایط، موفق به ساخت سلول‌های خورشیدی نوآورانه‌ای شده‌اند. بدین ترتیب با کشف خصوصیات تازه‌ موادی که می‌توانند تحت شرایط سخت فعل و انفعال از خود نشان دهند، فیزیک‌دانان تئوری پرداز مثل کولمن می‌توانند معادلات فیزیکی-ریاضی را نوشته و برای همکاران خود که در آزمایشگاه‌ها مشغول به کار عملی و علمی هستند ارسال کنند تا صحت و سقم این موارد را بررسی کنند.
حالت فیزیکی جدید تقارن‌های فیزیکی را دست خوش تغییر قرار می‌دهد، همان تقارن‌هایی که در زندگی روزمره به کار می‌گیریم. مثلاً اگر جسمی کروی را حول محورش چرخش دهیم، این چرخش به هر میزان و درجه‌ای که باشد باز هم جسم ما همان شکل اول را خواهد داشت. در حالی که چنین وضعیتی برای یک جسم معکبی در هر 90 درجه چرخش صادق است. پس می‌توان چنین استنباط کرد که جسم مکعب در هر 90 درجه به تقارن چرخشی می‌رسد. تقارن چرخشی عبارتست از گونه‌ای از تقارن که در آن با چرخش جسم حول محور تقارن خود به اندازه‌ی مشخص شکل آن عوض نشود. در عین حال مغناطیس دارای تقارن شکسته است که درک آن برایمان کمی دشوارتر است. این ماهیت در بین فیزیکدان‌ها به تقارن «بازگشت در زمان» یا «بازگشتی» معروف است. بنا به این نظر، اجسام حرکات رفت و برگشتی در زمان دارند، «درست مانند عقب و جلو رفتن در یک فیلم سینمایی». بدین ترتیب هر زمان که فیلم ویدئو را به عقب ببریم، میدان مغناطیسی ایجاد شده، موجب حرکت در جهت معکوس می‌شود و آنگاه باید دوباره زمان را معکوس کنیم تا به حالت قبلی بازگردیم.

آنچه که محققان از ترکیب اورانیوم کشف کردند تقارن دوگانه‌ی بازگشتی بوده است. فیزیکدانان این ماهیت جدید را تقارن Hastatic Order نام نهاده‌اند که به خوبی می‌تواند حالت اجسام را نشان دهد. واضح است که هنوز هیچ ماشین زمانی در دست نیست که بتوان برای آزمایش صحت و سقم این موضوع از آن استفاده کرد، اما داده‌های بدست آمده از ابزارهای برخورد دهنده‌ی ذرات در ایالات متحده و ژاپن حاکی از آن است که شواهد بدست آمده می‌تواند صحت این تئوری را تصدیق و تایید کند. در واقع این یافته‌ها را می‌توان شبیه پیدا کردن جذر عدد منفی یک (1-) دانست. ماهیتی ریاضی که عملاً وجود خارجی ندارد ولی از منظر علم ریاضیات می‌تواند به ما در حل مسائل گوناگون کمک کند.
کولمن در توضیح این حالت می افزاید: «_مواد در طبیعت بر دو دسته‌اند. دسته اول در صورت مواجهه با معکوس شدن به خود بازمی‌گردند، درست مانند سنگ مرمری که دائما در اطراف یک مسیر دایره‌ای چرخ می‌زند. در حالی که دسته‌ی دوم در برابر معکوس کردن زمان، دو برابر به حالت اولیه خود بازمی‌گردد که الکترون‌ها از این دسته‌اند_». برای توضیح بیشتر می‌توان به قیاس فیزیکی که در آن یک سنگ مرمرین بر روی نوار موبیوس می‌چرخد اشاره کرد که می‌تواند علی‌رغم مسیر حرکت وارونه‌اش به نقطه‌ی آغازین بازگردد.

این تئوری جدید شامل چرخش الکترون‌ها، تقارن بازگشت دوگانه و نمایش‌های چهارگانه‌ی تقارن بازگشتی در زمان می‌شود. کولمن همچنین هشدار می‌دهد که هیچ نمونه‌ی فیزیکی خوبی از این دست وجود ندارد، اما می‌توان آن را چیزی شبیه به تصویر متحرک زیر تصور کرد:
پیامد کشف این ماهیت جدید چیست؟ به اعتقاد کولمن، این پرسش مانند آن است که از مایکل فارادی (که سالها به تحقیق پیرامون مفاهیم اولیه میدان‌های الکترومغناطیسی پرداخته و آن را در فیزیک بنیان نهاده و اختراعاتش در زمینه دستگاه‌های چرخنده الکترومغناطیس اساس فناوری موتور الکتریکی را پی ریزی کرده است) بپرسیم که تحقیقات او چگونه می‌تواند بر موتورهای بخار تاثیر بگذارد! هر چند که این محقق معتقد است که ما در میانه‌ی «انقلاب کوانتوم» به سر می‌بریم و موارد بسیار تازه‌ و زیادی وجود دارد که هنوز کشف نشده و انتظار ما را می‌کشند. خوشبختانه، تمامی این حرف‌های قلمبه و سلمبه‌ علمی بدان معنی است که در آینده ای نه چندان دور، موضوعات علمی تخیلی مثل سفر در زمان و لیزرهای قدرتمند به واقعیت خواهند پیوست!

وی در پایان می‌افزاید، «_هنوز 200 سالی مانده تا بشر درک درستی از مکانیزم‌های کلاسیک و ماهیت انرژی بدست آورد. مکانیزم‌های کوانتوم تنها صد سال سابقه دارند و هنوز به بلوغ نرسیده‌اند، اما ایده‌هایی بسیاری وجود دارد که تازه متولد شده_».هر چند هنوز تعریف و توضیح دقیقی در مورد این کشف جدید وجود ندارد، اما دانشمندان انتظار دارند این کشف در طی 20 یا 30 سال آینده بسیاری از قوانین فیزیک را دچار تغییر و دستخوش کند.
دوست دارم این کلیپ رو هم تماشا بفرمایین : 
آیا سفر در زمان ممکن است؟
منبع : وب پارسی 
و در آخر ، نظرات شما ...

----------


## kouchoulou

دمت گرم.جالب بود.تا باشه از این چالش ها ...

----------


## mohamadj07

خیلی ممنون
ولی فکر کردن بهش ترسناک و خیلی عجیبه...
اینکه چه اتفاقاتی توی سفر به زمان بیوفته
انسان تغییر و تحول ایجاد کنه یا از اینده چیزی با خودش بیاره... 
واقعا گیج کنندست... اینکه بری به ده سال بعد خودت رو توی ده سال بعد میبینی؟!!!! یا اینکه برگردی به گذشته و یه کاری انجام بدی که تاریخ عوض بشه ممکنه خودتم تو همون زمان از بین بری؟! چون تاریخ عوض شده و ممکنه تو هم بوجود نیای! 
نمیشه زیاد بهش فکر کرد واقعا مغز هنگ میکنه! همینجوری فرضیه بمونه خوبه!!  :Yahoo (1): 
اونا درحال کار کردن برای سفر در زمان هستن، ما اینجا توی تاثیر معدل!!!!!!

----------


## SonaMi

اقا ینی چی ! هر روز داره یه چیز نقض میشه که .... :Yahoo (20): 


سوال من : این موضوع نظریه ریسمان رو هم نقض میکنه ؟

----------

